# Safe Deposit Box



## Froglet (May 7, 2014)

I'm interested in getting a safe deposit box / locker with my bank, Emirates NBD. The page on their website doesn't work and I'm reading various mixed messages on the availability, requirements and fees involved. 

Does anyone have information regarding this? 

Thanks


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
My wife enquired a few years back and they were not available here.
We have some in banks in India.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## imac (Oct 14, 2012)

the safe deposit box thing isn't really a thing here... there is very very limited supply available and usually a long wait list... adcb for example has something like 250 boxes in its entire branch network... which is a small vault in their main office branch in abu dhabi city... and even though its not publically stated, is reserved for their excellency customers... hsbc has none at all at any branch... nbad has 100 boxes each in four branches throughout the entire emirate... enbd ones are also in five or so branches...

most people i know just buy a big ass safe and bolt it to a wall or floor at home...

wrecks the damage deposit for when you move out though... unless you own your place...


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Or you buy a big ass safe and don't bolt it to the floor.

Your average burglar here isn't going to easily cart away 50kg of safe


----------



## Malbec (Jan 2, 2014)

I am surprised that in a country where gold and valuable jewellery is so popular, there are no 3rd party companies except banks for safe deposits. There is a great company called Certis, they provide such service in Singapore but apparently not in UAE.


----------



## imac (Oct 14, 2012)

Malbec said:


> I am surprised that in a country where gold and valuable jewellery is so popular, there are no 3rd party companies except banks for safe deposits. There is a great company called Certis, they provide such service in Singapore but apparently not in UAE.


there is... when i was looking into this a year ago i came across something, but not really sure how secure they are... its a private company at the end of the say... not a regulated bank...

im sure if you google appropriately, you will find it... i did a quick one just now and apparently im not using the right search terms...


----------

